# Tivo Bolt VOX 3tb > What can I do with it without cable



## Kabar (Dec 1, 2018)

Nice playground...
I'm new to Tivo, I bought my VOX in Dec and no longer have cable/cablecard, I had to go back to AT&T. Grrrr

NOW, because I limited myself to this frigin cable only Tivo, is there anything I can do with it. Is there an image or something to convert it to OTA? 

This is the 3TB VOX 36C0.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

No, OTA use a different set of tuners than cable. Its hardware based, not software based.

As long as it has Tivo service, you can transfer from another Tivo, watch netflix, YouTube, Amazon, etc.


----------



## Kabar (Dec 1, 2018)

Thanks ThAboO. Like I said, in another thread... I've got a boat anchor. lol
I may find someone at work that needs a new one..


----------



## Bmaur34 (Aug 1, 2004)

Kabar said:


> Thanks ThAboO. Like I said, in another thread... I've got a boat anchor. lol
> I may find someone at work that needs a new one..


It's too light for a boat anchor, sorry can't even use it for that!


----------



## Kabar (Dec 1, 2018)

Bmaur34 said:


> It's too light for a boat anchor, sorry can't even use it for that!


LOL. You're correct.


----------



## suggest THIS (Jan 13, 2005)

You can sell me the CableCARD adapter...?


----------

